# Cordless drill recommendation



## rahimlee54 (May 12, 2013)

My cheap cordless drill died and I was thinking about grabbing a hitachi 18 V. I was wondering what you guys have used and had good luck with and what I should check out. I liked the hitachi because it had decent reviews and was priced at 120 or so. This is just for projects around the house.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (May 12, 2013)

I've had a Hitachi set (drill, circular saw and reciprocating saw) for a little over five years and they are still going strong. Just make sure that the batteries are LiON, not NiCd. My originals were NiCd and crapped out in a little over two years. LiON replacements were expensive, but they are holding up a lot better.

Rick


----------



## Zwiefel (May 12, 2013)

I've had Black & Decker 18V and 24V for 6ish years now and have been happy with both of them....except for the NiCad issues noted by Rick.


----------



## mhenry (May 12, 2013)

+1 to the Hitachi they are bullet-proof. I just bought their chop saw and am equally impressed with it.


----------



## ThEoRy (May 12, 2013)

Makita 18v win. 
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001DN1T6M/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

/thread


----------



## mkriggen (May 12, 2013)

You will never regret buying the Hitachi but if it's only for household use you might want to consider the Ridgid 18v at Home Depot.It's not as good a drill as the Hitachi but it's more then adequate for anything you need at home and they come with a free lifetime service plan that includes battery replacement. ALL tool batteries start to degrade after 3-5yrs, and much quicker if stored in a really hot garage (keeping your batteries in the house vs a hot garage will literally add years to their life).


----------



## cwrightthruya (May 12, 2013)

My Makita 18V has seen tons of use and abuse and after 4 years have not even needed new batteries.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-1...mbo-Kit-2-Tool-LCT200W/100596872#.UZA5Wyugn4g


----------



## daveb (May 12, 2013)

We like DeWalt. Started replacing POS Craftsman years ago - have had one battery die. If you think you may ever, maybe, might drill in concrete, bite the bullet and go for the hammer drill. Next door neighbor has Hitachi and they serve him well.


----------



## Mike9 (May 12, 2013)

Hitachi 18v Lion battery with 1/2" chuck - my new one is even lighter than my old one. I like the built in light too - it really helps in the tight spots.

I like Hitachi - I've had the same screw gun for 25 yrs and the only thing I've done to it is replace the original cord a 25 foot lead. Makita makes a fine tool as well, but not for everything.


----------

